# Oil and Gas job market



## usiddique (Sep 12, 2013)

Dear All,

I am planning to start the immigration process either Canada or Australia. Currently am working in Oil and Gas Sector therefore my interest would be in oil and gas sector. Would anyone guide me and share the experience of oil and gas sector job

I am ACCA qualified having two bachelor degree. Five year of working experience in audit and assurance, oil and gas sector.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

usiddique said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am planning to start the immigration process either Canada or Australia. Currently am working in Oil and Gas Sector therefore my interest would be in oil and gas sector. Would anyone guide me and share the experience of oil and gas sector job
> 
> I am ACCA qualified having two bachelor degree. Five year of working experience in audit and assurance, oil and gas sector.


Canada's Oil and Gas industry is concentrated in Province of Alberta. You should look there for jobs.


----------

